# Monthly number of days with fog



## 1979 (3 Jun 2016 às 21:58)

Hello. I'm new here. I'm a weather enthusiast from Spain who sometimes read this forum. I'm a member from Meteored forum as well. I don't speak Portuguese, but Spanish and English.
So, I need some help with some interesting maps that I genuinely do for fun, as I'm looking from some data for the main Portuguese cities.

The first one is about average yearly number of days with fog, including both the foggiest  and the less foggy month of the year as well.
I was looking by typing "dias de nevoeiro" on the internet, but I find nothing.
About the sources to do the map, this is an example of the Galician city of La Coruña, just take a look to the "DF" which means "number of days with fog". I would like to see something like that for the main Portuguese cities:
http://www.aemet.es/en/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=1387&k=gal






Hola, soy nuevo aquí. Soy un aficionado meteorológico español que algunas veces entra aquí para leeros. También soy un forero del foro de Meteored. No hablo portugués, así que me dirigiré a vosotros en español y en inglés.

Necesito un poco de ayuda con unos mapas que estoy haciendo por simple afición, y por lo tanto estoy buscando datos específicos de las principales ciudades portuguesas.

El primer mapa sobre el que necesito ayuda es el siguiente, que muestra la media de días anuales con niebla así como el mes del año en el que más frecuente y menos frecuente es la niebla.
Estuve buscando "días de nevoeiro" en internet, pero no pude encontrar ningún dato.
Sobre las fuentes con las que he elaborado el mapa, el siguiente es un ejemplo de la ciudad gallega de La Coruña. Fijaros donde pone "DF", que significa "número de dias con niebla". Me gustaría encontrar datos similares para las principales ciudades portuguesas:
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=1387&k=gal


----------



## Paelagius (3 Jun 2016 às 23:29)

1979 disse:


> Hello. I'm new here. I'm a weather enthusiast from Spain who sometimes read this forum. I'm a member from Meteored forum as well. I don't speak Portuguese, but Spanish and English.
> So, I need some help with some interesting maps that I genuinely do for fun, as I'm looking from some data for the main Portuguese cities.
> 
> The first one is about average yearly number of days with fog, including both the foggiest  and the less foggy month of the year as well.
> ...




Hi, there.

I'm not aware of end-user related products.

You might find fog forecast previsions but that doesn't fulfill your requirements.
http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/fields/continent/nevoeiro

Or find archives of meteo stations network, althought data might not be reliable
https://www.wunderground.com/histor...statename=&reqdb.zip=&reqdb.magic=&reqdb.wmo=

Hope someone give you a feedback asap.


----------



## 1979 (13 Jun 2016 às 22:14)

Muito obrigado.


----------

